# speaker volume



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

What is a standard volume that you should have your speakers? Also if im only running 1 speaker where should it be placed? Got a partner that has a 2 speaker so if were running both were should they be and also should they have the same track playing?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

most ecaller volumnes are not the same so you'll have to adjust accordingly. I know too loud is not good. I'd rather have crisp clear sounds over an ecaller that can be heard 10 miles away. If I only had 1 speaker it would be pointed straight up right where the blinds are. Never run multi ecaller/ecaller sounds so can't help ya there.

Alex


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

My group had 8 speakers and two e-caller each with blaring volume and different cds and drove me nuts but we were running traffic and picked off 14 birds


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Every day is different. Some days we run them loud, some days we can barely hear them from the blinds.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

As others said, you gotta see how the birds are working, just like with everything. I run with an ipod and typically have the best luck around 25% volume. I run four speakers outta one ecaller, I put one on each side and a little in front of the blinds pointing downwind where the birds should approach, one behind the blinds pointed upwind, and one right in the blinds pointed straight up.


----------



## cobbhead (Jan 14, 2008)

I hunt both Nebraska and South Dakota. In Nebraska we're decoying migrators coming out of Missouri. I have a 4 speaker setup, keep one speaker right next to my blind. I run the volume at about 1/3. If geese are flying over very high, I crank the volume to max without distortion, pick up the speaker next to me and point it directly at the flock. If I get a response from the birds, which is frequently, I slowly drop the volume back to 1/3 and usually switch from a calling sequence to a feeding sequence once the birds start seriously working the spread. You have to see how far away I can turn birds to believe it!

Our area in S.D. is mostly feeding flocks flying relatively low, 2-300 yards max. I keep the volume low unless the birds aren't committing, at which time I'll crank some volume to get thier attention. Once I get a reaction from the flock I'll repeat the Nebraska formula.

Works for me, I'd suggest you experiment with volume control on your next hunt.

Steve


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I run the volume 1/3 as well on my ecallers. First of all when you have it cranked on high that gets annoying fast, plus if you get up and walk 50 yards away guess what you can't hear it anyway. So again I run my 1/3 volume, have speakers pointing up, some up/out to get the birds circling above.


----------

